# Crayfish Habitat 73gal



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

When I was young, I used to keep dozens of our pinchy friends in several aquariums ranging from 10-40 gallons. Over the years I've dreamed of how I could make a better display with a larger tank and some extra time. So 'finally' after a few years, I bought another large aquarium. It's roughly 4 feet long and 1.5 feet tall. (curved front glass) As a young lad I would keep the youngest crayfish in small tanks full of hiding places, without gravel. I would keep the much larger adults in a 40gal with coarse gravel with my school of guppies, which they preyed upon regularly. With my new tank I plan to use a moderate layer of sand, probably coral sand or aragonite for their calcium properties. I chose sand simply because crayfish love to burrow. "Mine always did, at least." I also would like to experiment with several plant types, hopefully fast growing bushing plants that the crayfish can thrive on. (I know of a few but their names have escaped me) I plan to keep only a few small fish in with them, probably small moderate temperature loving fish that prove to be a challenge for their devious tankmates. I also plan to introduce their other nutrient needs through regular feedings, such as feeder fish, earthworms, (Which is like crack for crayfish) fish pellets, etc. I ordered five crayfish. If they all survive, I'll keep three, two for the 73 gal, and one for my other tank, the rest will be given to friends. (Not released) Input on plants, sand choice, and iodine additives greatly appreciated, also fish choice.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

sounds good! My previous setup, I had crawfish that would climb my bamboo at night and sit at the very top. When I throw in feeder fish to feed my oscar, a crawfish would grab a feeder and drag into its cave. it was awesome watching it fillet a fish and chum up the water that drove all the fish nuts.

I also had one that escaped and I have still yet to find it. I looked everywhere and its gone.


----------



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

After I moved out of my folks' house, my mom found a crayfish preserved in a floor vent. Always wondered where she ran off to.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

Dridas said:


> After I moved out of my folks' house, my mom found a crayfish preserved in a floor vent. Always wondered where she ran off to.


Im starting to think thats where mine went lol


----------



## Dridas (Jan 30, 2012)

About my plant problem. Perhaps if I talked to the koi greenhouse down the road they could point me to some feeder plants? To be more specific "Since I have 'never' used plants before," I need something that grows on the bottom, bushes out a lot, almost like moss. Crayfish thrive in that sort of veg. I used to feed mine something similar I would order from an online supplier, but I have no idea what it's called anymore.


----------

